# What is your body shape ?



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

I hardly see how this is "quite and interesting."

But I am also a spoon. The fuck.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Top hourglass, whatever that is...weird calculator, I tried typing in all kinds of numbers but never managed to get hourglass, spoon or straight


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

stiletto said:


> *Hourglass with a short torso.*
> 
> The only pics you'll see of me:
> http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/39113-photos-entj-97.html#post15822994


I completely ignored the calculator in the first post. It says I'm a top hourglass... whatever the fuck that's supposed to mean.

Endo + Mesomorph


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

I got spoon with the calculator. Generally I think I would be considered hourglass. 

I thought spoon was supposed to be somewhere between pear and hourglass, but if I add to the bust size I get top hourglass in the end. If I take off the waist, there is no change. So without changing my hips I guess there's no chance of being hourglass. But yeah I find it a bit weird that it changes from spoon to top hourglass.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Ectomorph. Here is my body photo taken from a few years ago in 2011.


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

Spoon, they say.
I don't know. I would say I'm something like a pear... My boobs aren't really existing so my body shape is pretty hard to define. My booty seems big only if you look at the fact I have no boobs. Or well that's what I'm telling myself. I have skinny legs and so it's pretty normal that my booty comes across as BIG -- when it's not that big.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Inverted triangle - I don't really see it though but I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC you're a petite woman.
I was going to suggest this site Extra Petite | Petite Fashion, Style Tips and DIY to a friend, but maybe you'd enjoy reading a few of the healthy eating or fashion articles.


----------



## Ultra Violet (Apr 4, 2015)

Pear or peanut lol


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

These calculators are always funny!

Depending on which one I use, I get either hourglass or spoon. 

I used one that told me that my shape couldn't be calculated.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

tangerinedreams said:


> I hardly see how this is "quite and interesting."
> 
> But I am also a spoon. The fuck.


lol. made me giggle.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

answer: shaped like a body


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> IIRC you're a petite woman.
> I was going to suggest this site Extra Petite | Petite Fashion, Style Tips and DIY to a friend, but maybe you'd enjoy reading a few of the healthy eating or fashion articles.


Actually I did the calculator again and it said top hour glass which make sense . Lol petite ? I think I'm more lanky than most Asian women 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Actually I did the calculator again and it said top hour glass which make sense . Lol petite ? I think I'm more lanky than most Asian women
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had thought you're 5'-3", nevermind I must've confused you with another site member.
BTW, wow you lost the baby weight like overnight, good for you.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a designer friend who has known me for 20+ years who says I'm decidedly hourglass now but she also said she thought I might have been a banana shape in my younger years. If I put in my new measurements versus the old it shows as hourglass on both. I would have thought I was an ectomorph most of my life too if I went by weight (45-55 kilos) but I had quite wide shoulders in comparison and that doesn't fit with ectomorph type. I just put it down to Addison's disease before medication (really hard to put on weight) and after medication (quite easy to put on weight), mesomorph.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I had thought you're 5'-3", nevermind I must've confused you with another site member.
> BTW, wow you lost the baby weight like overnight, good for you.


Oh no I'm 5'5.5 - yeah I pretty much lost it all in 3 weeks / have my father to thanks for the thin genetic  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

Pear shape that looks like a rectangle if you don't measure. Wish I had a pic... Perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

HisPar said:


> Pear shape that looks like a rectangle if you don't measure. Wish I had a pic... Perhaps tomorrow.


Here's a quick one with my laptops camera.






No shape, lol.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

SPOON!??!?!? My life has been a lie apparently.


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

IDontThinkSo said:


> 38-28-37 and I score inverted triangle ?? Come on.... :bored:


My aunt once told me that if you tell yourself something enough times you can become just that. 
Me- "Hourglass, hourglass, hourglass" ... It can take a while.


----------

